# Bladder infection ladies: a must read!



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/health/1979603 "Dr." HipJan says that this information is speaking to her. I am about convinced my immune system is working away a great deal of the time trying to fight a resistant infection in the lining of my bladder that only emerges every now and then in the form of an "external" bladder infection. Hence, I may often have irritable bladder even when no bacteria shows up in a UA or culture. After reading this article, I am about convinced that many/some women who are told they have irritable/spastic bladder or IC might in fact have the type of bacterial bladder colony described in the article. Antibodies are not produced, and the immune system's hard work may be in vain.Additionally, Dr. HipJan says that an overactive immune system that is trying to fight the resistant bacteria can only exacerbate other problems elsewhere in the body. She adds that much additional research will be needed before the medical community is able to provide valid treatment. In a few years, though, such internal infections may be able to be treated in a manner similar to treating H. Pylori infections of the stomach.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

That is interesting, Dr. HipJan. I know the researchers found e coli, but enterococcus was the bacteria I was originally dx with. (Which supposedly disappeared after the first round of Cipro, although the symptoms never did.) I wonder if the "slimy film of mesh" (ewww) could be detected on cystoscopy, or if we're talking bladder biospy here (owww). I also have to say that a mouse bladder is the perfect model for mine, especially in terms of capacity!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

My guess is bladder biopsy!


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

HipJan,Thanks for that article-- quite an interesting read for me. The whole bladder infection bothers me to no end, and I'm sick of just sitting and waiting for the next one to come, because it always does...it's nice to know I'm not the only one who has issues with UTIs, though. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

hi, erin. sorry to hear you're a victim too. between my current bladder problems and my gallbladder dysfunction/pain, and other stuff, I'm kind of a mess. zig, I'd thought of you when I'd first read the article because, yes, I saw that e. coli was discussed but i had remembered that you were bothered by a different bug. both of you, I had done some reading yesterday to find that mannose/nutritional saccharides, according to some, are thought to help eradicate e. coli, at least, by binding to receptors that might otherwise be occupied by the bacteria. it so happens that I had already been taking these nutritional supplements; well, here's hoping. meanwhile, I've decided to try the yucky new antibiotics the doc gave me to take if/when I need them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2003)

Interesting, HipJan... thanx for the post. If I didn't already know that my bladder problems were the result of parasympathetic nervous system failure, I would be sitting on my doc's doorstep. (Yes, I've been diagnosed)In fact... I rarely ever have a bladder infection... I think in my whole life I have had maybe four? All were cured with Macrodantin.I do experience chronic discomfort and "borderline pain" along with "urgency during waking hours".... as well as an inability to empty about 50% of my bladder's contents without straining. This process has worsened over the years and has become especially uncomfortable since my supracervical hysterectomy. I really DO have a spastic bladder.... my husband can attest to that...







But I am glad that you posted this because it may benefit many.Evie


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi, evie. Right now, the informal consensus seems to be that I am prone to infections plus I have irritable bladder as well. How was your nervous-system bladder dysfunction diagnosed, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2003)

My obgyn diagnosed the parasympathetic malfunction based on my symptoms:-inability to completely void without straining(I can only involuntarily release about 50% of my bladder's contents)-ineffectiveness of Kegel exercises-release of urine during orgasm (my bladder spasms)(Lucky for me my husband views this as a turn-on regardless of how it is achieved...







-compromised capacity (about 50%)-constant bladder "sensitivity" bordering on pain-the fact that I also suffer with esophageal spasms-the fact that I have IBS-the fact that I have respiratory irregularities-the fact that I have a cardiac arythmia-the fact that I have a limbic system malfunction(This particular physician is very VERY progressive and intelligent as well as caring.)She also believes that the neck of my bladder was damaged during childbirth.Hope this helps, Evie


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

thanks, evie. my internist diagnosed auto. nervous system dysfunction for me by listening to my symptoms and also by taking my BP in various different ways.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Interesting "Dr." Jan.







That might explain your "contaminated" urine speciman then? I hope they can find some answers so that things can get better for you soon.M.


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Thanks Hipjan!Thankfully,I don't have many bladder infections. It's just this darn Over Active bladder I have trouble with







Constantly feeling like I have to go...and go..and go..really badly. sometimes I do,Sometimes I don't. It really sucks


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

I read that too, in the paper. I wish they'd come up with something, rather than all these "discoveries" that are still in the mouse stage.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Me too!Maybe they'll come up with some new treatment involving mannose (polysaccharide).


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

By the way, finally, a UA today at the doc's office was "negative," a word I like to hear! Ironically, though, I still have my bladder lining/pelvic region burning sensations. So, back we go to the drawing board. But I'm so glad that this latest round of yucky sulphur antibiotics wiped out the infection for now, until the next flare-up. And now I'm finally feeling better (except for my chronic stuff, like the burning and other things), since I'm done with the antib's and Raid exposure. I can't tell you how death-like I felt on Thurs-Fri.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

HipJan... I've almost given up on my bladder symptoms. Mine are pretty much irresverible. So I just gotta live with 'em.I hate to throw in the towel on anything... but this is one time I really have no choice.Glad you're feeling better....







Evie


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Evie - Yes, I am throwing in the towel, too, in terms of my irritated (IC?)/irritable bladder, which I have right now, as a matter of fact. But I'm not throwing in the towel yet in terms of my infections.


----------



## lflower (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks "Doc"I too had repeated bladder infections. After about the 4th or 5th one they started coming out negative, and the urology doc couldn't explain it. He told me to just drink a lot of water and get lots of vitamen C. I think he thought i was crazy. I think he ended up calling it "cystitis" what ever that means. A catch all term? Oh I remember, Honeymoon cystitis, it was around the time I met my husband. With the IBS I've got urgency and frequency and now a little incontenence, but no burning like before. THe GI doc said it's cuz of the pressure on the bladder.


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

I thought I too had a bladder infection. I was IBS-C/D. I regulated my eating habits, cut back on my snacking and hey presto, no more IBS, no more bladder pain. It took a couple of weeks for my stomach, bowel, bladder to get back to what it should and now I really try to eat regular, but small meals and I cannot snack in between. It seems that most of my problems have gone. I know many people are different and I do not presume that this would work for everyone, but it might help someone. I wish everyone well.


----------

